# Mark II Flippin TT's



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Anyone else waiting for one.
Well after my recent hols, i can tell you where they all are.
Port Rashid in Dubai, herds of the thing's. No bloody wonder we cant get deliveries sorted.All stood out in the sunshine doing nothing, rows upon flippin rows.Also anybody waiting for a new Porsche, guess what they were parked next to them.


----------



## Speed Racer (May 21, 2006)

I'm sure those were all left side drive, correct? As Audi will make considerably fewer rigth side drive cars, you're up against that in the scheduling process. Of course, Audi is getting set for the US launch too. Guarantee they won't have the availability problems the UK is experiencing. The US market is too important to let that happen.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

The wait will help you to appreciate how far the car has moved on.


----------



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

Only 5 more sleeps for me :lol:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Toshiba said:


> The wait will help you to appreciate how far the car has moved on.


 :lol:


----------



## bilbos (Jan 16, 2004)

Speed Racer said:


> I'm sure those were all left side drive, correct? As Audi will make considerably fewer rigth side drive cars, you're up against that in the scheduling process. Of course, Audi is getting set for the US launch too. Guarantee they won't have the availability problems the UK is experiencing. The US market is too important to let that happen.


We have to wait until the summer though for the launch


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

saw one the other day in Banus, looked nice, but no WOW factor for me...not sure if itÂ´s bacause I have already seen all the pics or just because there was no WOW factor to it :?


----------



## Speed Racer (May 21, 2006)

bilbos said:


> Speed Racer said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure those were all left side drive, correct? As Audi will make considerably fewer rigth side drive cars, you're up against that in the scheduling process. Of course, Audi is getting set for the US launch too. Guarantee they won't have the availability problems the UK is experiencing. The US market is too important to let that happen.
> ...


Since you're an American (like me) I'm going to give you the real truth. Ready. Well, you ain't missing anything...it's a total girls car. Go sit in a A4..all the same..right down to the cruise control stalk and feather light steering so you won't break a nail when fighting for front row parking spaces at the mall (the new TT's planned environment). I guess because you haven't had a chance to see it for yourself, you've built it up to be something performance minded. Lower your expectations if you want to be impressed, unless you're looking for a 2 door A4 in a similar shape as a pregnant TT. If you really want to be impressed with what Audi is capable of these days, go drive a S8 with ceramic brakes.

Truth is, I'm completely convinced Audi has targeted this car at women and women only. All the masculine features are now missing (such as the broad shoulders) and rugged body panel transitions...all the hard edges are now soft and blended (compare the position of the gas filler panels..one is sitting on a masculine shoulder and the other has a cute little "tt" embossed and sits on a very slopey shoulder)...been replaced to make the car pretty and more feminine. Hell, even the TT moniker is now feminine. If you really understand car styling it's very evident. Even the color choices are more feminine (light beiges and moss greens). Is this Pottery Barn or an Audi? Surprised it doesn't come in light pinks and blues (yet). Drives like an A4 too. Totally disconnected from the road and the steering is so light it's completely vague. I can only assume the ones on the market now aren't yet meant for boys that like to go fast. Whatever you do don't buy one until Audi brings out the real versions...hopefully with a complete manly makeover.

It's the new Prelude of the 00's. You'll see these all over college campuses by the Fall (at sorority houses no doubt). Remember, you heard it here first!


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Go put that in the MkII Forum. Dare ya!!


----------



## westty (Jan 3, 2004)

Now thats a flame and a half.........Nice one lol :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

As the previous is deliberate post to provoke bad feeling between owners of different versions should the mods not be removing a post so full of shit it comes with an arsehole ready attached?


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Kettle, black, pot & calling spring to mind! :?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I could have lowered myself and gone into a rant on why the MKII is so much better than the MKI but i didn't. All the comments are silly and not at all valid.

Again MKI vs MKII

sharing parts :roll:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Speed Racer said:


> bilbos said:
> 
> 
> > Speed Racer said:
> ...


It is perfect for homos and girlies! Even more than MK1 :lol:


----------



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

It's the tough decision every TT owner has had to make.

"Â£30k TT or Â£75k S8 with ceramic brakes? "Â£30k TT or Â£75k S8 with ceramic brakes? Â£30k TT or Â£75k S8 with ceramic brakes? Â£30k TT or Â£75k S8 with ceramic brakes?"


----------



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

>Remember, you heard it here first!

Well certainly the first time since the last "TT's are for gays, girls, and hairdressers" thread


----------



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

Since you're an American (like me) I'm going to give you the real truth.![/quote said:


> Would that be the same American real truth as "Saddam has weapons of mass destruction and is a threat to the stability of the free world"?
> 
> Semper fi!


----------



## Speed Racer (May 21, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> As the previous is deliberate post to provoke bad feeling between owners of different versions should the mods not be removing a post so full of shit it comes with an arsehole ready attached?


say that to my face...

I'm just speaking the truth...the new TT is obviously directed at the female market. Nothing wrong with that per se...just a fact. Sorry if you can't handle that.


----------



## Speed Racer (May 21, 2006)

s3_lurker said:


> Since you're an American (like me) I'm going to give you the real truth.![/quote:ye8snp49 said:
> 
> 
> > Would that be the same American real truth as "Saddam has weapons of mass destruction and is a threat to the stability of the free world"?
> ...


----------



## Speed Racer (May 21, 2006)

vlastan said:


> Speed Racer said:
> 
> 
> > bilbos said:
> ...


The orignal TT wasn't designed for the female market (like the new one), although it's so damn good looking it pleases everyone's eye.


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

ooooooooohhhh, below the belt there. 

The Saddam comment was at least true.


----------



## Speed Racer (May 21, 2006)

TT2BMW said:


> Kettle, black, pot & calling spring to mind! :?


No shit! :lol:


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

As we're on the subject anyway...

for me, the new TT is a very nice car. For a Â£30k coupe you probably couldn't do much better (Z4 maybe, but no rear seats). I also hear it handles better and goes better than the Mk I - which I'm sure is true. BUT I just don't think it's anything special. If the Mk I had never existed it would look great, but in comparison it fails to deliver that special sensation I felt the first time I saw a Mk I. A Mk II drove past me last night, and I actually had to think 'is that an A4, oh no hang on its got a little spoiler... ah! it's the new TT'... never something you would have felt with the original.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Some poeple need to stop smoking weed - its affect your brains. [smiley=freak.gif]


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Sorrrrrrry, i only said that there were lots in Dubai.
Handbags are not needed. :lol:


----------



## Speed Racer (May 21, 2006)

TTwiggy said:


> As we're on the subject anyway...
> 
> for me, the new TT is a very nice car. For a Â£30k coupe you probably couldn't do much better (Z4 maybe, but no rear seats). I also hear it handles better and goes better than the Mk I - which I'm sure is true. BUT I just don't think it's anything special. If the Mk I had never existed it would look great, but in comparison it fails to deliver that special sensation I felt the first time I saw a Mk I. A Mk II drove past me last night, and I actually had to think 'is that an A4, oh no hang on its got a little spoiler... ah! it's the new TT'... never something you would have felt with the original.


Problem is they've turned it in to every other Audi, and completely gone away from the concept. It's also completely geared toward comfort and gagets...again, like every other Audi. Obviously it isn't inept, and does have modern technology, but it's completely void of purpose. It's so generic. I don't hate it or think it's worthless, it's just so unimpressive. Audi have really let down the TT fan base. I'd take a S4 in a heartbeat over it, or an S3 for that matter (would really prefer the R32 over all current Audis, sans the RS4). Ignore what you hear about handling. Both in stock form will be considerably vague, so what's the point? Audi has to build the car for all kinds of people, and most don't drive it like it should be driven. If anything, all cars are mostly geared toward comfort, as I stated previously, except for runflat shod Bimmers! You could always get magnetic ride. Again, a useless gaget that definitely stiffens the suspension, but you can't tune it, and most agree it's overly harsh on high frequency bumps (which means you'll find yourself not using it)--and you're stuck with its ride height and dampening. You could buy the best street coilover on the planet for less than that option, and tune it to your exact preference. But you wouldn't have another button to push I suppose. As for go, same motor and transmission as mine. Way to go Audi!

I'll roll off the girl-only comment. It's truly unisex based. But even that's more feminine than I want my cars to be. It's kind of a cross-dresser, don't you think? I don't know what sex it's trying to be. Is it a girl, or is its pud tucked back? Who the hell knows. I just couldn't be exited about having it in the garage. Just way too generic. I'd probably never mod it either. What point would that be? You'd be too distracted by the thousand lights on the console anyway. Modding a new R32 would be great fun though.

Probably the hot ticket in the UK is the BMW 320si. At least it has a purpose, and track handling in stock form. Not a lot of power for junkies, but numbers can be deceiving.

On a final note (back to the TT), the difference between my editorial and one you'll read in a car mag is that Audi doesn't advertise in my posts. Car mags don't have the guts to tell it like it is for a current model car. And they have a large demographic to please too. I feel sorry for those who digest that tripe and believe it as fact. But then again, I was 16 once.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

and you're unbiased :lol:


----------



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

>That would be the same American truth that is the reason the UK isn't a >suburb of Germany to this very day

Well, in the version NOT directed by Stephen Spielberg you'll find the Russians also played a small part in Adolf's downfall.

Look, I think we can all agree that Audi didn't aim the TT at your average shit-kicking hillbilly from Dipshit, Nebraska. For a start there's no place on a TT on which to mount gun rails or flag poles or strap dead animals. But here in Yoorope we're more in touch with our feminine side. Here we can be strappin Hetero's but also drink a latte, wear after-shave balm and appreciate the delights of Bauhaus design. Plus we kind of like our cars to be able to go around corners and not have the ride consistency of a mattress.

Yee (ahem) Ha....


----------



## Speed Racer (May 21, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> and you're unbiased :lol:


Are you a dolt? It's completely unbiased...it's dead on the mark. I'm open to the whole market. I'll tell it like is when it comes to anything. I could write a book on how to fix the original TT's problems. That's not my issue with it. It was exactly as conceived to be (and that says a lot), and a little less after Audi dorked up the suspension, and then a little more as Audi attempted to extend the product life cycle with the V6 and DSG first, then final editions (varied across the globe).

In the end, it's a marketing phenom called the product life cycle that caused its demise. Otherwise, why else touch it? You have to admit Audi played it as safe as possible, as making money is the new TT's sole purpose for being. It has market appeal to about every segment known to man. Again, that's not what I want in cars. I like unique. That's why the R32, S3, and 320si appeal to me. They aren't intended for the masses, and I like to be different. Thank God I don't need magazines to think for me.

I think that's enough. It is what it is.


----------



## Speed Racer (May 21, 2006)

s3_lurker said:


> >That would be the same American truth that is the reason the UK isn't a >suburb of Germany to this very day
> 
> Well, in the version NOT directed by Stephen Spielberg you'll find the Russians also played a small part in Adolf's downfall.
> 
> ...


No probelm. Quit watching our movies then too, and listening to our music. You wouldn't last a day...


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Speed Racer said:


> s3_lurker said:
> 
> 
> > >That would be the same American truth that is the reason the UK isn't a >suburb of Germany to this very day
> ...


It is fun to do so! :lol:


----------



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

>No probelm. Quit watching our movies then too, and listening to our music. You wouldn't last a day...[/quote]

oh well.. back to the cultural badlands of Beethoven, Mozart, Dickens, Shakespeare, Rimbaud, Michelangelo, Sergio Leone, Monty Python, etc etc

:lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I never thought I would like the MKII but I had one for a day yesterday as a curtesey car and I have to admit that it is a car that grows on you (or it does on me)
BTW, I turned a new S6 down as a curtesey car to drive the MKII TT = nice guys at Links Audi


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Danni you can try mine when it comes, hopefully May sometime.Red,cream leather.was very tempted to have another Imola one.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

GRANNY said:


> Dani you can try mine when it comes, hopefully May sometime.Red,cream leather.was very tempted to have another Imola one.


Thanks Carol :-*


----------



## Jace (Jun 6, 2007)

Girls car.... what would you know about cars that go around corners pal!
It must be amazing to you that the europeans can get so much power from smaller more efficient engines. Also most american men, ,lets be honest here would need an A8 for their portly statures.
You stick to your hummer (probably the most ridiculous car on the road)

Rant Over.


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

Speed Racer said:


> bilbos said:
> 
> 
> > Speed Racer said:
> ...


lmfao


----------



## demi_god (Apr 7, 2006)

So, the mk 1 is a gay hair dressers car...and the mk 2 a girls car.....phew, thank god for that.....no one calls me a poof! :roll:


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

> But here in Yoorope we're more in touch with our feminine side.


You forgot the prefix 'Old' in front of Yoorope. :roll:


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

TT2BMW said:


> Go put that in the MkII Forum. Dare ya!!


I'll do it for him..... :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

:?

Why bother dragging this up again?

This was posted in January and from what I've seen, he rarely visits the Forum at all these days.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

*The market*
Like its predecessor, the new Audi TT has enormous potential to win over new customers. The customers who are likely to choose it will be predominantly young, dynamic people aged between 30 and 45 â€" the Audi brand's youngest customer group. They will have a high level of education and professional qualifications. Buyers of the new TT will have an active, sporty lifestyle. They regard their car as a statement of their personal vitality, and attach importance to status, prestige and pleasure. TT customers want to show their success and are highly receptive to new developments.

The decidedly sporty, emotional character of the TT results in a stronger bond between owner and car, which in turn engenders a level of loyalty to the Audi brand that is way above the average. With the first generation of the Audi TT already having been a huge success, the objectives for the new coupÃ© are equally ambitious. The principal markets will be Germany, the United Kingdom and the USA


----------



## Jace (Jun 6, 2007)

sounds about right apart from me being 27


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> :?
> 
> Why bother dragging this up again?
> 
> This was posted in January and from what I've seen, he rarely visits the Forum at all these days.


 :?

Why post the same comment on 2 different threads? (http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=90861).

This was posted today and from what I've seen, you always visit the Forum every day! :wink:


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

demi_god said:


> So, the mk 1 is a gay hair dressers car...and the mk 2 a girls car.....phew, thank god for that.....no one calls me a poof! :roll:


So I'm a girl, but not gay? 

Mmmm, boobies to play with, I'm never leaving home again ! !  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I'd happily be a lesbian


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

TT2BMW said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > :?
> ...


Just trying to keep up with atnike :wink: :roll:

Actually, I meant to delete the comment in this thread but was interrupted and forgot when I came back later :-*


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Yeah, yeah. Jimmy Hill ~ chin rub! :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> *The market*
> Like its predecessor, the new Audi TT has enormous potential to win over new customers. The customers who are likely to choose it will be predominantly young, dynamic people aged between 30 and 45 â€" the Audi brand's youngest customer group. They will have a high level of education and professional qualifications. Buyers of the new TT will have an active, sporty lifestyle. They regard their car as a statement of their personal vitality, and attach importance to status, prestige and pleasure. TT customers want to show their success and are highly receptive to new developments.
> 
> The decidedly sporty, emotional character of the TT results in a stronger bond between owner and car, which in turn engenders a level of loyalty to the Audi brand that is way above the average. With the first generation of the Audi TT already having been a huge success, the objectives for the new coupÃ© are equally ambitious. The principal markets will be Germany, the United Kingdom and the USA


F*****g load of old b****x! :-*


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

TT2BMW said:


> Yeah, yeah. Jimmy Hill ~ chin rub! :lol:


Blimey, it's been a while since I heard that expression :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> TT2BMW said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, yeah. Jimmy Hill ~ chin rub! :lol:
> ...


Showing your age now


----------



## redTT (Nov 16, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> *The market*
> 
> 
> > Like its predecessor, the new Audi TT has enormous potential to win over new customers. The customers who are likely to choose it will be predominantly young, dynamic people aged between 30 and 45 â€" the Audi brand's youngest customer group. They will have a high level of education and professional qualifications. Buyers of the new TT will have an active, sporty lifestyle. They regard their car as a statement of their personal vitality, and attach importance to status, prestige and pleasure. TT customers want to show their success and are highly receptive to new developments.
> ...


----------



## demi_god (Apr 7, 2006)

AidenL said:


> demi_god said:
> 
> 
> > So, the mk 1 is a gay hair dressers car...and the mk 2 a girls car.....phew, thank god for that.....no one calls me a poof! :roll:
> ...


see, not all bad is it :wink:

Besides i saw these lovely shoes to match a great hand bag on the high street. [smiley=gorgeous.gif]

fcuk that sounds gay, but yet i'm supposed to be a girl.....argghhh i'm all confused now....i need a masculine R8.... oh shite, that sounds gay too.........stupid confusing post!! [smiley=computer.gif]


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> TT2BMW said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, yeah. Jimmy Hill ~ chin rub! :lol:
> ...


I know. Took me right back to my school days! :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> The customers will be predominantly young, dynamic people aged between 30 and 45


That's me === how did they know :wink: :roll:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

You are the person audi target - its all designed for you, so when are you going to upgrade.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> You are the person audi target - its all designed for you, so when are you going to upgrade.


Slowly ====> A3DFU is only 145k miles young. Just about run in :roll:

As for upgrade: if the right person comes along? :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Im sure you'd enjoy breaking in a new lover.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

And I thought all you'd read was _145k miles _:lol: :lol:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

spain said:


> saw one the other day in Banus, looked nice, but no WOW factor for me...not sure if itÂ´s bacause I have already seen all the pics or just because there was no WOW factor to it :?


There is no WOW factor to it. Simple.

Joe


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Boys enjoy the old cars, we've been there and moved on :lol: :wink:


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

We will Tosh. Thanks 

still prefer your qs it looked 8) :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Its like a lovable old dog, you know it was so much better when it was new, but its hard to throw out even though it doesnt cut it anymore against the other dogs on the block and the MaxP boys all have one too to boot.

Take it to the vets and have it put down!


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Summed up in the first six words  . You always prefer these type.


----------

